
Ask HN: How to create a company bank account during the quarantine? - nibab
Banks are closed. What do people suggest I use to open an account without going into a bank ?
======
mtmail
Many banks are online-only without branches to go to.

Germany: You download the forms from the bank, then go for identification to
the postal office. They check your id/passport. It doesn't cost anything (the
receiver, the bank pays). In recent years you can even do that online via
video chat (run by the postal company but I've also seen one startup doing
it).

------
Nextgrid
Which country is the business based in? Some countries like the UK have a very
healthy fintech scene and you can open accounts fully online provided you have
the required documents.

~~~
nibab
US

